

My manager says your buttons are too small (2012) - yeukhon
http://code.google.com/p/zaproxy/issues/detail?id=351

======
billybob255
Manager: "What have you been doing all afternoon?"

Underling: "Oh well I was in communication with the software company trying to
resolve the button issue you raised this morning. Good news though they're
adding it to the next release."

Manager: "Good job, way to take the initiative. Now let's talk about this TPS
report problem."

------
blowski
Interesting that I have almost the opposite experience.

My previous manager thought bigger buttons made the system look like it was
'designed for idiots', so smaller buttons made users feel clever and advanced.

